# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Segmentation d'IRM du cerveau

## Gwindor

Bonjour,

Je dois classifier les tissus dans des IRM du cerveau. Je me limite  6 classes (matire blanche/grise, liquides et tumeur( zone active/ncrose/oedeme) ).

Voici une coupe (je dispose de 2 images pour chaque coupe): 



J'ai teste la classification bayesienne qui donne des rsultats intressants.

Je pense tester les K-moyennes et K plus proches voisins.

Mais il parait vident que ce ne sont pas des mthodes miracles. En plus elles ncessitent un apprentissage supervis (points cliqus par l'utilisateur).

Auriez-vous des ides pour m'aider  avancer?

Merci

Pierre

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

C'est un problme de recherche, donc pas vident de rpondre ! Par exemple, je vais utiliser mes algorithmes de rduction de dimensionalit pour tenter de segmenter des lsions, mais ce n'est pas vident...

k-means : a marche bien, mais comme tu as des petites classes et des trs grandes, je doute  ::|: 
k-voisins : il te faut un grand nombre de points classs, ce qui n'est pas le cas  ::|: 

Tu peux tenter des approches plus complexes, mais a dpend aussi de ton cadre : stage ? thse ? projet scolaire ?

----------


## Gwindor

C'est un projet scolaire de master 1.

On n'a pas normment de temps pour le travailler. Je pense que le but est de nous faire aborder plusieurs mthodes applicables  d'autres cas.

Mais ce serait pas mal de trouver une mthode vraiment plus adapte.

Merci de ta rponse en tout cas

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Le problme des k-means, ce n'est pas que ce n'est pas une mthode supervise, ce n'est pas le cas, c'est plutt qu'ils sont sensibles au bruit et aux non-homognts.
Tu peux tenter des chanes de Markov avec atlas, mais c'est complexe  mettre en place.

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

dans ce genre de problme de classification, il faut bien poser les bases du problme et SURTOUT des informations que nous disposons.
Donc question essentielle : qu'elles sont les caractristiques (formes, couleurs, emplacement, ...) de chacune des classes que tu souhaites trouver ?
A partir de ces informations, on pourra faire un "combo" de mthode pour tout classer plus ou moins correctement.

----------


## Gwindor

Ok. Alors voici quelques explications :

Il y a 6 classes :

 - Liquides : en grande partie au centre du cerveau. Ce sont les zones trs sombres. On en trouve aussi un peu sur les cots du cerveau et dans les sillons (les espces de plis).

- Matire blanche : la classe dominante, elle occupe la plus grande partie du cerveau. Elle est plus fonce sur l'image Flair que sur la T1.

- Matire grise : elle se trouve majoritairement autour des sillons. Sombre sur la T1 et claire sur la Flair.

- La tumeur (y en a pas toujours heureusement) est compose de 3 classes :
     - La zone ncrose : zone sombre entoure de blanc sur l'image T1. Elle n'est pas distinguable sur l'image Flair.
     - la zone active : zone trs claire entourant la zone ncrose sur la T1.

        (sur l'image Flair, ces 2 classes forment une zone claire)

     - L'oedeme : c'est la zone claire sur l'image Flair et sombre sur l'image T1 qui borde la zone active.

Voici un schma qui vous aidera  mieux comprendre.

Image Flair :


Image T1 :



Les images sont dj recales et on dispose d'une Flair et d'une T1  chaque fois.

----------


## velkouby

Tu pourras pas y arriver avec une mthode simple si tu ne dcoupe pas ton problme.
Segmente la tumeur sur ton image Flair avec un seuillage et de la morphomaths.(mask1)
Segmente le cerveau de la mme manire sur la T1, et tu retireras de ce masque le masque de la tumeur grce  ta premire segmentation. (mask2)
(tu peux chercher les seuils manuellement, si tu n'as qu'une image  traiter)

puis utilise une mthode de type EM, avec une carte d'initialisation de tes classes, pour sparer la matire blanche de la grise sur ton masque du cerveau (mask2). Ainsi tu as ramen ton problme de clustering  un problme  2 classes sur l'image T1 dans le mask2.

Pour ce qui est du clustering de la tumeur tu peux toujours essayer de sparer l'oeudeme du reste en faisant du clustering sur le masque de la tumeur (mask1).

Si tu arrives  faire a, cela te feras dj une bonne note. :-)

----------


## Gwindor

Ce serait pas mal que j'essaie un peu la morpho, histoire de voir les rsultat que a donne. 
Nos cours ne sont pas trop axs la dessus, c'est pour a que j'ai hsit. Je ne suis pas sr que a plaise  nos profs.

J'ai peur aussi que ce soit beaucoup plus lent. Les images sont en 3D.
Et assez difficile aussi. Je n'ai que 2 images (2 patients diffrents) pour l'instant, et je n'ai pas beaucoup de recul pour trouver des similarits (comme des seuils) entre les images.

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

au vu de tes images, je te conseillerai de faire comme suit :
 - commencer par supprimer le liquide qui a une couleur extrme (noire), par simple seuillage ou clustering (mais un peu bourrin pour le problme) => tu obtiens un masque et tu travaillera  partir de celui-ci. Travaille sur l'image Flair a te permettra de trouver tous les liquides qui apparaissent en sombre et de les supprimer sur l'image T1 o ils apparaissent de la mme couleur que la tumeur  ::): 
 - en fonction de l'efficacit de ce que je viens de marquer, un clustering pourrait maintenant marcher pour extraire la tumeur.

----------


## velkouby

Ce que dis tot13 va dans le bon sens, tu dois dcouper ton problme.

Pour ce qui est de la morphomaths, il s'agit juste de nettoyer des masque aprs la segmentation par seuillage. Par exemple:  rosion, extraction de la composante connexe la plus grande, puis dilatation.

Bonne chance

----------


## Gwindor

Bonsoir,

Merci de vos rponses. Je vais essayer de travailler dans ce sens.

Je finis les K-means et les KNN et j'essaierai d'extraire la tumeur pour travailler sparment.

Bon week-end

Pierre

----------


## galadorn

salut pierre !
je dois galement travailler sur des IRM du cerveau, et je cherche actuellement a isoler le cerveau du reste de l'image. comment a tu procd ?
merci d'avance.
Galadorn

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Passe par un BET.

----------


## Gwindor

Salut,

Dsol, mais dans mon cas le travail tait dj fait, ainsi que le recallage.

Mais il doit y avoir des mthodes de rfrences. Aprs une courte recherche sur google, BET a l'air d'en tre une.

Bon courage.

----------


## galadorn

merci a vous, je vais me renseigner alors sur cette methode BET... vu que je ne sais pas du tout ce que c'est

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Demande dans ton labo, ils sauront (et s'ils ne savent pas, enfuis-toi trs loin...)

----------

